# RE: Boat Parade moving off road.



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

A couple of my hunting buddies actually had a NR pull a duck boat out to a slough that was a couple hundred yards or so away from their spread in they same field they were set up in at daybreak. They drove right by my buddies in the field and waved. How much worse is this going to get? A little common sense would go a long way in NR and resident relations. :-?

For us on the other hand, we ended up with a decent shoot for the weekend. Lots of pressure, but we seemed to be in a pretty good spot as far as keeping your space and not gettin muzzle blasted by the group set up in the same field as you. Plus nobody jumped the roost thankfully, maybe people are starting to learn a little bit. :wink:


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 12, 2003)

Luckily Drixmein, not all NR's are that way. And for me, I am always learning. Just like anyone else visiting a different state... or hunting my own state for that matter... there's always somthing new to pick up on, which makes the experience that much better.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I fully agree with you. I have hunted with NR's that are great hunters, and some of my friends are from Minnesota are great hunters, and I have hunted with resident hunters that are idiots. But it seems to me that anyone with any hunting knowledge at all would know better than to drive into a field someone is set up in and hunt a stone's throw from someone's set up. I have seen some pretty obsurd things in my day out hunting, and it seems to be getting worse every year with the more abundance of NR's. I just don't feel like its a coincidence.

I hunt Montana sometimes for a variety of game, and I take it upon myself to learn the style of hunting before I go out there. People from different places hunt differently, and I know that. I have zero problem with NR's coming here to hunt. There is just a few inherent things that they typically do that make residents mad.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I am from Minnesota, and have never heard of shooting the roost until I saw it in this forum. We hunt differently here. You don't know what crowded is until you hear the sound of a boat motor stopping near your small decoy spread in an opening in the reeds on the lake. Then hearing them tossing decoys out. When we called out to them to alert them we were there they ignored us. We watched them shoot at birds over 100 yards out and start the motor and chase them as they landed in the middle of the lake. It seemed that they were trying to get their cripples!
They did shoot into our decoys while retrieving one of their cripples that came into our small spread. They even shot at the cripple when it was right in front of us! Our State Employees were on strike that fall, so nobody responded, as there was no injuries, I guess? They didn't even say sorry, but said that they were retrieving a cripple and took off. I wish that I could have walked on water that morning! These guys were not going to learn from us.
Thankfully, this episode is not a good representation of all Minnesota hunting and hunters! I could see us hunting the roost last year, (Out of ignorance), but hopefully not this year because of the posts in your forums. We will be scouting and using PLOTS guide maps to help get the lay of the land, but could do it by accident because we are not familiar with the area as a whole, I guess. I wish that some of hte guys in this forum would feel free to stop by and let NR's and us know if we are doing something wrong. I know that our small group would welcome any chance to learn something new and important from you guys about the way you hunt waterfowl in North Dakota. We will be in zone 1 starting the 11th.
Thanks to all,
Pato :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very scary story indeed Pato.

Good luck this weekend, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Pato said:


> I wish that some of hte guys in this forum would feel free to stop by and let NR's and us know if we are doing something wrong.


Well, I've tried to do this many times. Such an incidence occured this past weekend when a couple buddies spent the better part of a night in an unposted field. When not one, but TWO seperate groups of Minnesotans pulled up past us and we informed them that in ND we typically don't IMPOSE on other groups who are already in a field these guys didn't care, and proceeded to set up within a few hundred yards of us and take high shots all day. We typically try to get the birds within shooting range and not take 60 yd high shots all day and basically **** everything up for the guys who actually put in the time to try to get a good hunt. Believe me, this is not the first time this has happened...it's just that it seems to be happening A LOT more frequently.

Growing up hunting mostly public land in MN I can say that what I saw this weekend was pretty damn close to the BS that happens there. Trust me I know firsthand how much it sucks to hunt public land in 'Sota...and frankly I'm sick of people throwing that out there as an excuse.

And before anyone jumps on me for saying MN hunters are dip****s and have absolutely NO CLUE what they're doing, let me state for the record...not ALL Minnesotans are dumbasses...just most of 'em.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Maybe the legislature and/or the Game & Fish Department should look at banning duckboats in ND. At least on the smaller waters. That might help keep the birds on the water longer and eliminate some of the pressure.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jones right on !! Most of them are
. :lol: :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Maybe the legislature and/or the Game & Fish Department should look at banning duckboats in ND. At least on the smaller waters. That might help keep the birds on the water longer and eliminate some of the pressure.


Well, that might help people not shooting the roost...but in my case the other guys were field hunting.

No matter how many laws you pass, or regulations you impose...you can't put COMMON SENSE into people that don't have any. We don't need any more regs, we just need people to use their heads along with some common courtesy.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I appreciate your candidness. I cant argue with you that there are plenty of dumbasses in MN, and that was certainly a dumbass move on their part by moving in to your area... but they exist everywhere. If it is your contention that most of us from MN are dumbasses, then so be it. I for one like to believe I have a good head on my shoulders and hunt wisely in most or all given situations. And I know quite a few like me. I agree completely with your last statement though MJ... people just need to use their heads, and exercise some courtesy and common sense.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Unfortunately, less water + more hunters - tied up land = common sense adios for more. Things could get reaaaaaaaly interesting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It really seems like things are starting to come to a head and I think you are right Dan when you say things will be getting interesting in a couple of weeks. If the the weather stays fairly warm and birds don't come down there are going to be a lot of long faces from both residents and non. I can honestly say I stayed home last weekend and it really didn't bother me because I knew there would be a lot of people out. I think a lot us are feeling the squeeze and getting frustrated especially when the water is down.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

> ...not ALL Minnesotans are dumbasses...just most of 'em.


 Matt, I must agree with you on that! Last year when I was hunting ducks in AZ with my brother we were set up in a resevor on thanksgiving day when another group of hunters went about 100 yds away from us before sunrise and when shooting time came we had about forty nice widgeons working our spread when BANG, BANG, BANG they shot towards our spread not even coming close to hitting anything! Then shortly after that we heard another barrage of gunfire break out and saw that they were shooting at a cormorant! We left and believe it or not they were from you guessed it Minnesota!!!!! We called our Game and Fish Officer friend and reported them but can't tell you what happened after that.


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm sure the water, or rather the lack thereof, has changed the hunting dynamics quite a bit out there this year for both the res and NR alike. I've hunted in the vicinity of zone 1 the last few years, and very rarely, if at all have I ever seen another hunter out in the field. Thats no lie. Maybe just lucky, I dont know. But yeah, take away some of mother natures resources, and dont restrict the number of hunters... and you could have some issues. I will remain optimistic and hope for the best, and will use common sense. I know I hate it when people do it to me around here, setting up a stones throw away and shooting my swing... I dont plan to be that guy.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

JOnser, Jonser, JOnser!!

Wait till late season player, When were tipping them back at some outback bar, I'm gonna get you tore up from the floor up! and were gonna have a long talk........

Keep in reeel in Jonsers home town

Madison


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Maddy,

Like I said, not ALL OF THEM are, just most of 'em. The guys who aren't know that they aren't and most likely know what I'm talking about...and for the guys who are, well they're probably sitting at their computers fuming at what I said. You know I have no problem with guys like yourself, MNhunter, and all the other guys who know what they're doing (or with anyone who knows what they're doing for that matter). I'm just really sick and tired of the crap that went down this past weekend..I thought I left it all behind when I left 'Sota but alas, it's spread westward like cancer. Maybe I'll I should try to get out and hunt North Lake (AKA the most heavily hunted lake in the world :roll: ) when I'm home for Thanksgiving to remind me of how good things still are here...but no matter how you slice it, the hunting up here is getting pretty close to the joke of what hunting is like on public land in MN. And to me that is a very sad thing to see.

Oh well, maybe your right and I should just lighten up and not let this crap bother me but it's easier said than done. :lol:


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

I sure would like to know where all the over crowding is in North Dakota duck hunting cause we saw 6 groups of hunters this past weekend and they were all from out of state. I grew up in ND and was forced to move to find a job somewhere since I can't handle the $5.35 an hour wages in ND (even with a college degree) and moved to Minnesota to find a job with decent wages, so I am now one of those "BAD NON-RESIDENTS". Well where are all these poor ND hunters who have it so bad with the over crowding?????? They sure as hell aren't in the Wishek, Gackle, Fredonia, Lehr, or Kulm area. We have hunted that area for the past 10 years and have yet to see another group of hunters within 2 miles from us.
I talked to some people who hunt up in the Kenmare, Bowbells, Mohall area and they haven't seen but a handful of out of staters up there.
Overcrowding my ***!! It all started from Hoeven sticking his thumb up his *** on the pheasant controversy and it carried over to the duck hunters. Its all the damn whiners from Jamestown & Fargo that created this whole mess. uke: 
The people who live in the small towns aren't the ones whining because they'll be glad to take your $20 for a meal. I mean where else can you go and buy a round of beers for under $10. :beer: 
If its crowded then find a new place to hunt, because the opportunities are out there. If you think you have it so bad come to MN on duck opener and see how damn crowded it is.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't really need this.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You see, "been there".....That is what we are trying to prevent, the way it is in MN....which is why you come here!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on guys...let's keep this pleasant.

Enjoy the season!!!


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

djleye,
You failed to read the first part of the posting about growing up and living in ND and being a nonresident because of the job market in ND. Believe me I don't live in Minnesota because of its quality offerings of hunting or fishing opportunities. I would move back to ND in a heartbeat if I could have the same standard of living I enjoy in Minnesota. It would be great to live close to my family, but in these economic times and ND's lack of getting industry to stay it won't happen anytime soon.
The point is where is all this overcrowding in ND? Its the same now as it was 10 years ago when I lived there. There use to be 60,000 resident hunters when I grew up and it has declined steadily since the 80's the same as the out migration of all young people there. Now there are barely 30,000 residents hunters (and that's on a good day) and 30,000 nonresident hunters, so really its the same amount of people. I bet if you ask 75% of the nonresidents from Minnesota where they grew up you will get the same answer from them all. They grew up in ND and had to move to find a decent paying job. They come back to hunt knowing they will get a quality hunt and to visit all their friends and family who still live there. Yes they bring along friends from Minnesota to prove to them that yes there still is a good place to hunt that isn't overcrowded and actually has birds to hunt. But ND made a ant hill into a huge fight that has garnered more bad publicity then it will ever need now. 
I don't represent the "bad" hunters from Minnesota but I have witnessed just as many "bad" hunters in ND that are residents too. We aren't all the bad people that some people in ND make us out to be because most of us have the ND roots!!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Been there done that,
take a little drive ot the DL area if you want to see the overcrowding.
And quit *****ing about having to live in the "bright lights big city" we dont move because we want to enjoy the outdoors or whats left of it.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I feel a bit responsible for some discussion here as a result of my post here yesterday. I don't have roots in ND unless you take my son, who changed residence from MN to ND this year as he goes to NDSU. I did grow up on a 200 acre dairy farm in MN though. I have not forgotten how to respect landowners since I moved off the farm. As a matter of fact, I learned from people who came to hunt the farm over my growing up years. I used the word "People" because not all were respectful, responsible hunters! I had to chase cattle several times because of people sneaking in through the back and knocking down fenses or leaving gates open! We had to deal with people not staying out of unharvested corn fields all the time. I had to pick corn by hand a few times because people put their guns across their chests and ran down the field, knocking corn down as they went. This corn wouldn't go through the picker or combine anymore. There were huntes who did come to the house and ask permission, left gifts each time, or came by at the end of the season with a little something each year. This went well with my dad.

I will say again that you hunt different in ND than we have to in MN, but I am still in this site looking for ways to cooperate well with other hunters and landowners. We were in the Rugby area last year for the first ND hunt ever and found a paradise for waterfowl unlike anything I have ever seen in person. We were given directions to a pond that showed no sign of use at all. It may not have been hunted all season? We enjoyed that time so much. My 18 year old son, my 17 year old nephew, and I shot 7 for 7 on one flock, which is something we will remember for years to come! I want you to know that I put my gun down several times and just snapped pictures of the guys and flying birds. We didn't want to take them all, you know. I have had many great times out in the blind in MN without ever taking a single shot, so I guess it is being out where birds are flying and calling with good guys that gets to me so much.

We intend to come out and have a good time in zone 1 this weekend without intentionally messing with anyone else. We plan to tailgate as conditions permit and would share what we have with other friendly hunters, as they are out for a great time also.

As requested before, any thoughts or advice to point us in a better way is appreciated.
Thanks,
Pato, Al


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

There are some good points on the whole situation which I can forsee and understand... Beleee me I live in MN.

But the biggest point in the previous post that caught my mind, and I have to do it every year in MN is that you need not to focus on the same areas and go find plan B, C and D..

"if the areas are overcrowded, go find another spot to hunt becuase the opportunities are out there" Been there done that 10/8/03

This was the best thing said in this whole argument! I have to do it in MN all the time, with our limited supply of birds and have only not limited out 3 times this year since early season.

keepn it reeeeeel

madison


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

My son works through the zone 1 area and is scouting for us. He has a private place and has spent lots of time in the area of zone 1. We will also scout further, once we get to the area, and plan on 3-4 places to try while we are out there. We did 2 places last year and had one bad shoot because of the snow, sinking decoys, and the wind wrong for our placement that morning. We had a great mixed bag in the same spot 2 days before with the wind right for us that morning. We do know that things and conditions dictate much of what happens, and having contingent plans to put into effect can sometimes make the day, but a tough day hunting is usually better than a day at the job :wink:

Pato, Al :-?


----------



## ducksndogs (Aug 12, 2003)

excellent posts by all. heres what I see. You and I and the others reading and posting are generally not the ones who you see with their boat stuck in a slew on the side of the road. Or the guys setting up 50 to 100 yards from your setup. Rather, those are the guys who chose to not do the necessary research. Now ok, there are some on here I am sure that would be part of that less educated bunch. But I think generally speaking, most are coming here to learn and listen and ask questions... all the things that make for an educated hunter. Common sense and contingency plans for several hunting spots. Sure sounds like a no-brainer to me... but many out there seem to have a difficult time grasping the concept.

Well, in little over 24 hours I will be in NoDak. Looking forward to it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

"been there", you are right I did not comment on the first part of your post. I just tended to read the part about the Fargo and Jamestown whiners. You don't want us to label all minnesotans alike(I defy you to find a post of mine anywhere where I did that), so please don't label all Fargo and Jamestown people together as the cause of all the troubles. That is just so far off base. Enjoy your season!


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Been there,

That attitude of "poor me, I had to move to Minnesota to get a good wage" is a bunch of crap. And the notion that this problem roots with the whiners from Fargo and Jamestown is crap also.

uke:

My family lived and I grew up in a small town in SE Nodak, and some of us had to move to Fargo, NORTH DAKOTA for better wages, or to a bigger city in NORTH DAKOTA to go to college. You don't have to leave the state to get a decent wage, and in life there are always tradeoffs. You're just making excuses to make residents look like the bad guy here. You don't think Minnesota would start crying if there were so many NR fisherman, nobody from Minnesota could cast a line with out hitting another boat? You bet your a$$ they would, and the first to blame would be North Dakotans, not the poor guys from the big MN cities.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

You know guys there is enough to go around! The nonsidents are always welcome on my farm. They ask permission, they pick up there mess they abide game laws and most of all there courtous. The residents wont get out of the pickup to ask they'll shoot from the road! I've seen it many times! All they say is I didnt think you would mined! I know all residents arent all that way but, there is plenty of them! I am tired of listening to all the bickering didnt your mothers teach you share. Come on guys lets hunt not fight. magnum


----------



## Duckcall (Oct 9, 2003)

MN vs. ND. I justed joined this site tonight because I have to reply to the last several postings in regards to NR's, Banning Duckboats, overcrowding, etc. I am from Ohio, BUT grew up in the Dickinson, ND area. We come to ND every year to hunt and have never come across a confrontation or bad situation while hunting. Not saying this ever happens, but I need to clarify a few things that have come up in other postings:
Duckboats- you residents can laugh and count all the duckboats you want... but does it really effect your ability to hunt? If people want to bring boats to hunt big water.. let 'em. I do agree that boats aren't necessary for small potholes that you can get into with a good set of waders... but with every boat you see.... Do you know where they are hunting? Don't make assumptions! If someone wants to haul a boat 1200 miles.. let 'em.

Ethics- I hear all the stories of people setting up within 200 yards or sky busting... this happens everywhere. The sad thing is, these people don't know how to hunt or weren't brought up hunting the right way. A successful hunt doesn't mean how many you killed, and I think everyone would agree with that. The hunters that do offend us... have no disregard because they don't know any better. These people never scouted a day in there life and got into this sport the wrong way (shooting comorants) They have a little money, buy a gun and some shells, and hunt... bad thing is.. they don't know how. So what do we do? Educate them when it happens in the field or on the water.

I don't buy this whole NR thing. This is your territory and I respect that. Everyone wants to think they know best, but you can learn something new if you let yourself. Ethics, common sense, and good manners should always prevail... but the people that need to read this aren't true and loyal waterfowlers like most of us. There is plently hunting, land, and water to go around. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

The only way I can see someone hunting from a boat is while hunting diviers, (diver ducks tend to stay on open water and a boat is about the only way to get at them). On the other hand puddle ducks (such as mallards, pintails, wiegons, teal, and gadwalls to name a few) should never be hunted on they're roost, (this is a place where ducks and geese rest). Find out where they are feeding and hunt them from land, (this will take some good scouting, but the pay off is worth it). It only takes a few dozen field decoys, (mallards seem to work best) a spinner decoy, and a average duck call and you can have some of the most in your face duck hunting imaginable. It only takes one hunt of a roost and the birds say see ya. Last year we hunted birds from the same roost three weeks in a row in many different fields until someone put a boat on the water, shot up the roost, and kicked the birds out of the area. I know I sound like captain obvious to most but alot of hunters still toss there boats on the water, shoot the hell out of a good roost, and stress large numbers of birds out of the state.

Please try field hunting it keeps ducks and geese around much longer.


----------

